# Behringer fbq1000



## bob755 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello,
I'm new to these devices and don't have experience with other models but couldn't figure out why the parametric filter settings were not active after power on.

I'm only using the left channel for a subwoofer so I firstly set all the filters on both channels of off. I then configured 11 out of the 12 filters on the left channel.
When the device was powered on, the In/Out switch was on, the left channel selected, and the left channel filter leds were on as expected. However the filters were found not to be active after doing a frequency sweep test with REW.
Toggling the In/Out switch activated the filters but no visual differences on the display. This had to be done at each power on.

I finally solved the problem by copying the filters from the left channel to the right channel (both sets of filter leds are on). Now, even if only the left channel is selected, the filters are active after power on.

Is this normal behavior?


----------

